# Google is testing an army of new features for Gmail



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Theres a whole new wave of features being considered for Googles popular email client, and on the list is more tabs, a new pin system, and the ability to temporarily quiet an email notification.

Email is one of those things that you either see as a necessary evil that consumes more of your day than it needs to, or its something you ignore completely until you absolutely have to use it. Anyone who says they actually enjoy using email is probably suffering from a digital variant of Stockholm Syndrome, but over the last year there have been several apps that have made the experience a lot more bearable. Gmail is high up on that list. Now it looks like Google is exploring ways to make email something people actually want to use.

Read More


----------



## james221 (Aug 24, 2013)

To me e-mail will always be just e-mail, i dont think any amount of features will change that. It's not as if few features will make me check my email more often or something along these lines.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The simple basic email is all you need but they keep adding what you want when I don't want it.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I think the best thing they did was go with 'https', but after that it's Marketing, IMO, of course...


----------

